
Ask HN: TuSimple achieves state-of-the-art results on KITTI and Cityscapes - readtheinstr
Chinese company TuSimple just achieved new state-of-the-art results on KITTI and Cityscapes. The company started a autonomous driving project a month ago.<p>What do the results mean? How does the them related to the real autopilot system? Are there any benchmarks for autopilot system?
======
readtheinstr
Chinese company TuSimple just achieved new state-of-the-art results on KITTI
and Cityscapes. They obtained best results on object detection, object
tracking and road segmentation on KITTI and image segmentation on Cityscapes.

\-
[http://www.cvlibs.net/datasets/kitti/eval_object.php](http://www.cvlibs.net/datasets/kitti/eval_object.php)

\-
[http://www.cvlibs.net/datasets/kitti/eval_tracking.php](http://www.cvlibs.net/datasets/kitti/eval_tracking.php)

\-
[http://www.cvlibs.net/datasets/kitti/eval_road.php](http://www.cvlibs.net/datasets/kitti/eval_road.php)

\- [https://www.cityscapes-dataset.com/benchmarks/#pixel-
level-r...](https://www.cityscapes-dataset.com/benchmarks/#pixel-level-
results)

And They just started their autonomous driving project

\-
[http://www.tusimple.com/index_en.html](http://www.tusimple.com/index_en.html)

